# Re-Labelling T-Shirts And Brand Integrity



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have a question regarding tag relabelling.

There is a company I really love their blank shirts and I want to use them for my shirts in my clothing line and was wondering if it's a good idea to ask them if they could just put in my label from the start? (Provided the volume was large enough).

OR

If they wouldn't do that would you just ask them to leave the shirt without labels? Although this could be a problem to know what sizes are what and also when shipping across borders.

I guess it's legal to re-label a shirt but is it ethical and does it keep to the integrity of the clothing brand?

Thanks J


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Relabeling shirts is legal and ethical. Most screen printing companies will do it for you at about $0.20-25 each. You bring them your labels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shirtandsimple2 (Apr 24, 2016)

you could also see if they have a whitelabel service.


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

ok thanks great suggestions. J


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Would it be a mistake to start off having T-Shirts on shirts I white label and use other blank shirts and then just relabel them with my own labels and then eventually within a year or two move to cut and sew? Would that weaken the quality of the brand if you wanted the brand to be seen as a really high end brand? I would imagine even Armani and others had to start some where so your likely judged by the product you put out at the particular moment right?? Thanks J


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

jordorules said:


> Would it be a mistake to start off having T-Shirts on shirts I white label and use other blank shirts and then just relabel them with my own labels and then eventually within a year or two move to cut and sew? Would that weaken the quality of the brand if you wanted the brand to be seen as a really high end brand? I would imagine even Armani and others had to start some where so your likely judged by the product you put out at the particular moment right?? Thanks J


Here is my take, albeit a bite jaded from my years of experience with start up brands.

If you don't have a monster pile of seed money, start slow. You believe in your brand but as of right now, today, it's just a concept that has yet to be proven.

Start with generic t shirt labels, move to tagless tees and and screen print them, them move to custom sew.


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks wrkalot!

So it won't in any way hurt my brand then is essentially what your saying. Thanks J


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, because you don't actually have a brand yet.


----------



## jordorules (Apr 23, 2016)

So your saying it's not popular yet so it's not a brand yet and by the time it is popular I will be doing cut and sew shirts anyway. Correct? Thanks J


----------



## treacle (Apr 18, 2011)

Great info!


----------

